# Letter from my senator



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

A Senator who "gets it"

Dear Mr. Gibson,

Thank you for contacting me to express your opposition to increasing the tobacco tax to pay for an expansion of the State Children's Health Insurance Program (SCHIP). I appreciate hearing your thoughts on this important issue and want you to know that I agree with you.

*You may be pleased to know that I voted against the bill that would increase the federal excise tax on tobacco by 61 cents per pack of cigarettes to expand SCHIP. That increase would raise the average retail price on each pack of cigarettes in Louisiana by more than 16 percent. Also, a new tax would be placed on cigars of up to $10 per cigar. It has been estimated that this tax increase could potentially result in a revenue loss of hundreds of millions of dollars, as many people choose to stop smoking in light of the dramatically increased tax. 
* 
Since 1997, many states' SCHIP programs have evolved and expanded beyond the original scope of the program. Some state programs include coverage for adults and children of families who have incomes 400 percent above the Federal Poverty Level, which has caused large shortfalls in SCHIP funding each year for a program intended for children. For instance, a family of four making over $82,000 per year would be eligible for SCHIP. These SCHIP expansions stray from the original intention of the program and are creating a more bureaucratic, government-controlled health care delivery system. I believe that we should help families access health care by promoting the use of health savings accounts, association health plans, and tax credits for the purchase of health insurance. These alternatives would allow individuals and families the freedom to choose the plan that best suits their needs rather than forcing families into government-run health care.

Rest assured that I will keep your thoughts in mind as I continue working in the U.S. Senate to bring common sense to our tax system. Once again, thank you for contacting me about this important issue. Please do not hesitate to contact me in the future about other issues important to you and your family.

Sincerely,

Senator David Vitter
United States Senator

P.S. Please visit my webiste to sign up for E-Updates and receive regular email updates from me on the issues important to Louisiana families.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Dear Mr. Boone:


Thank you for contacting me regarding H.R. 3162, the Children's Health and Medicare Protection (CHAMP) Act. I appreciate hearing from you on this issue.



As you may know, the State Children's Health Insurance Program (SCHIP) was created in 1997 to provide health care to low-income children whose parents did not qualify for Medicaid, but who could not afford private insurance. As a state-federal partnership it has general federal guidelines and provides wide state flexibility on eligibility and implementation. Currently, 6.6 million children are enrolled nation-wide.



H.R. 3162 would expand SCHIP by $47.8 billion in an attempt to cover an additional 5 million children. In order to pay for the program, the bill also calls for various tax increases and funding changes, including a cigarette tax that would increase from 45 cents to 84 cents per pack. Additionally, taxes on cigars would increase to 44.63% of the manufactures' sale price, capped at $1. 



I did not support the legislation, but ultimately it passed the House by a vote of 225-204. The Senate has passed its version of the legislation, and now the bill moves to conference where the differences between the House and Senate bills will be resolved.



Again, thank you for contacting me. Please continue to keep me informed of issues of importance to you.



Sincerely, 

Tom Davis
Member of Congress


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

I managed to catch Vitter in person when he was in BR for some reason (some friends of mine are reporters and I got the chance to go to a dinner he was at).


Oddly enough, the views he expressed personally are that cigars should not be in even the same tax class as cigarettes. He told me that cigarettes, "little cigars", rolling tobacco, and other inhaled products should be taxed separately from dips & chews, and from cigars.

I was rather pleased to speak with him on the issue.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Silound said:


> I managed to catch Vitter in person when he was in BR for some reason (some friends of mine are reporters and I got the chance to go to a dinner he was at).
> 
> Oddly enough, the views he expressed personally are that cigars should not be in even the same tax class as cigarettes. He told me that cigarettes, "little cigars", rolling tobacco, and other inhaled products should be taxed separately from dips & chews, and from cigars.
> 
> I was rather pleased to speak with him on the issue.


You actually admit to have reporter friends!

I voted for Vitter everytime I could and his "straying" doesn't bother me - probably because of my personal view on the matters of "ladies of the evening."

And, I have some friends in the media also.


----------



## avid toker (Dec 4, 2006)

Unfortunately, my reply wasn't as good...

Dear Mr. Avid Toker:



Thank you for contacting me about your concerns about raising federal cigarette taxes. I appreciate hearing from you about this amendment.



I appreciate knowing of your opposition to taxing cigarettes. Unfortunately, we disagree on this particular issue.



I am very concerned about the health hazards of smoking. According to the Centers for Disease Control, cigarette smoking is responsible for one out of every five American deaths. It also costs our society billions of dollars each year, adding to our skyrocketing health care costs. I have, for these reasons, supported a cigarette tax because research has shown that it decreases smoking.



I believe that investment by the federal government in health care is extremely important. New breakthroughs in health care and disease treatment have been made because of the federal investment in medical research. Federal programs in preventative health care and education are also very important in making people healthier and decreasing insurance costs.



I want you to know that I support cutting taxes whenever possible, but only when the tax cut is responsible and fair. I do not support cuts that are paid for with funds from the budget surplus until we safeguard important domestic programs for future generations. America needs to stay on the course of fiscal responsibility.



On August 2, 2007, the proposal that would increase funding for public health programs by increasing the federal cigarette tax by $0.61 the Senate overwhelmingly passed this legislation by a vote of 68-31.



Again, thanks for contacting me. Please let me know if I can be of help to you in the future.

Sincerely,
Barbara A. Mikulski
United States Senator


----------



## coryj (Jul 31, 2007)

It's comforting that at least some people actually understand what is going on... the problem is that the majority don't (as they showed when they voted).


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

Ms. Mikulski proves my point that once elected your desires on which way this country should go, even the majority, dosen't matter. The "I" at he beginning of each sentence says it all..... The Voter no longer matters. She obviously views her status in government as one of the all knowing, the desires, freedoms and unfair taxation (as well as other liberties) are of little intrest. But it's OK because these people are only looking out for us by eliminiating every precieved evil in the name of the "childern" and for the good of all "Humanity". I guess we'er all just stupid.


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

RETSF said:


> Ms. Mikulski proves my point that once elected your desires on which way this country should go, even the majority, dosen't matter. The "I" at he beginning of each sentence says it all..... The Voter no longer matters. She obviously views her status in government as one of the all knowing, the desires, freedoms and unfair taxation (as well as other liberties) are of little intrest. But it's OK because these people are only looking out for us by eliminiating every precieved evil in the name of the "childern" and for the good of all "Humanity". I guess we'er all just stupid.


Great post! All they think about is themselves and not the well being of there constituents. It only matters when it comes election time.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Here is the response I received from Senator Russ Feingold:

Dear Mr. Laszewski,

Thank you for contacting me regarding the tobacco tax and State 
Children's Health Insurance Program (CHIP) funding. I appreciate 
hearing from you.

The Senate passed an amendment introduced by Senator Gordon 
Smith (R-OR) by a vote of 59-40 on March 23, 2007. This was an 
amendment to S. Con. Res. 21, the fiscal year (FY) 2008 budget 
resolution. The amendment authorized an increase in the tobacco 
user fee of no more than $0.61 per package, with the revenue 
dedicated to the reauthorization and expansion of CHIP. The final 
FY08 budget resolution was passed on May 17, 2007. I voted in 
favor of both the Smith amendment and the budget resolution. 

The Senate Finance Committee has indicated that it intends to use 
the increased tobacco tax to fund a $35 billion increase in CHIP 
funding over the next five years. 

CHIP is a federal-state matching program that provides health 
insurance to certain low-income children and adults whose family 
or individual incomes are above the cutoff for Medicaid eligibility. 
CHIP funds are provided to states as capped grants, and each state 
follows federal guidelines to develop its own plan for 
administering the program.

It is important that we continue to fund CHIP as it provides 
coverage to low-income individuals who might otherwise not be 
able to afford needed care. I am pleased that Congress is taking 
steps to continue this valuable program, and I will continue 
working to ensure Wisconsin and other states have adequate funds 
to provide needed health care benefits to residents.

Again, thank you for contacting me. Please do so in the future 
with any additional questions for comments.


Sincerely,

Russell D. Feingold
United States Senator


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Tristan said:


> Here is the response I received from Senator Russ Feingold:
> 
> Dear Mr. Laszewski,
> 
> ...


I hate Feingold...and he's really only talking about cigarette smokers in that letter anyway. It's not like there's anything in that whole thing that would refer to your asking him a question anyway. He's just all I like this program, and I'm fine with taxing whoever so that these "poor kids" can get some health insurance...I hate politicians haha


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

I love these pre-written responses with the name substitution. :r


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

It's almost guaranteed that the Senator who sent them neither read your letter nor wrote his/her response to you, too. If they were being honest, they would've just written a letter that said "Shut up and take your onerous taxation, I know what's best for you better than you do."


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

kjjm4 said:


> It's almost guaranteed that the Senator who sent them neither read your letter nor wrote his/her response to you, too. If they were being honest, they would've just written a letter that said "Shut up and take your onerous taxation, I know what's best for you better than you do."


Yep.


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

kjjm4 said:


> It's almost guaranteed that the Senator who sent them neither read your letter nor wrote his/her response to you, too. If they were being honest, they would've just written a letter that said "Shut up and take your onerous taxation, I know what's best for you better than you do."


:r :tu


----------



## Sturat (May 7, 2006)

kjjm4 said:


> It's almost guaranteed that the Senator who sent them neither read your letter nor wrote his/her response to you, too. If they were being honest, they would've just written a letter that said "Shut up and take your onerous taxation, I know what's best for you better than you do."


Exactly . . .


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

macjoe53 said:


> A Senator who "gets it"
> 
> Dear Mr. Gibson,
> 
> ...


Hell yah! I sent a message to Iowa's Minnesota's as well as Nevada's because i all have relation in the states and could give an address. Still no response but i just hope and pray they agree with our concern. I also posted a link to RP's youtube post, just so they know the facts that many are hiding behind. Together we are STRONG, if you have not notified what you think to your local senator please do, Now is the time, and it actually will work out for us in the long run if we can only donate a few minutes of our time. TO me it was well worth it, to a few others it surely was, but to the majority, they just think that everyone else is so they dont need to voice it.. but the truth is... we do-


----------



## averagejoe (Aug 22, 2007)

I am QUITE familiar with the wonderful Senator Barbara "Babs" Mikulski from Maryland. She is a die-hard, left wing, socialist who has been in office as long as I can remember.

All Babs is concerned about is how much she knows what is good for you and how she can keep her butt in office, sucking up your tax dollars and taking care of her "causes". She couldn't give a hoot about what YOU think, since she knows much more than you do, and what's good for you.

A friend of mine sent an email to her regarding the Cigar Tax and received the same canned response. She could at LEAST hire lackey's that take the time to read the correspondance sent to her. There's NOTHING in her canned response that mentions the Cigar Tax, just the cigarette tax.

But, to give her credit, at least she responded. I contacted the other left wing socialist Senator from MD, Ben Cardin, and never even received a response from him.

I wonder if my comment that he should take the pay raise he voted himself and use that to pay for the program would have caused a problem?

Heh-heh-heh...


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

I never recieved any response from any of my representatives/senators. Guess they don't want my vote.


----------



## Sturat (May 7, 2006)

kjjm4 said:


> I never recieved any response from any of my representatives/senators. Guess they don't want my vote.


:tpd: Same here


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

The problem with this is in this state kids whose families that don't qualify for Medicaid are being sent letters stating that they will have to pay insurance premium to the government for their kids to be covered. The parents not making enough money will be paying a insurance "premium" and Cig and Cigar smokers will be giving money to boot. So the "gap" medicaid family will be paying the government and the smoker will be paying too! Kinda funny how the government has become the insurer too.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Haha nice one Babs:

Dear Mr. Seanohue: 



Thank you for getting in touch with me about health care for children. It's great to hear from you. 



I absolutely share your concern for the over 12 million children without health insurance. I firmly believe that all children should have access to high quality, affordable health care and health insurance coverage. 



Medicaid plays a vital role as a health care safety net by providing health care coverage to uninsured children. The State Children's Health Insurance Program (SCHIP), which I fought to create in 1997, expanded on the Medicaid program to cover children in families with incomes above traditional Medicaid eligibility levels. Together, these essential programs provide health care to more than 20 million children. But there is more that must be done to ensure every child has access to care - regardless of their family's wealth. 



That's why I am fighting so that states have the resources they need to continue covering these children. I am proud to be an original cosponsor of the Keep Children Covered Act of 2007 (S. 401). This important legislation would eliminate the funding shortfall from the SCHIP program that many states, including Maryland , are facing this year. 



Without these funds, states may be forced to cut enrollment, and many of the children now participating in the Maryland SCHIP program could lose their health coverage and become uninsured. 



You will be happy to know that the Senate overwhelmingly passed the SCHIP Reauthorization bill by a vote of 68-31. The House of Representatives has passed similar legislation. Differences between these two bills will need to be reconciled and passed again by both chambers before being sent to the President, who had threatened to veto the bill. 



Knowing of your support for this legislation will be helpful to me as I continue fighting to strengthen and protect the health care safety net for our children. 



Again, thank you for contacting me. Please let me know if I can be of help to you in the future. 


Sincerely, 
Barbara A. Mikulski
United States Senator 


I sent that e-mail about a month ago, and the reply I get is that she somehow thinks I support it  Thanks a lot Babs :c :gn :fu


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Now we know why the country is in the shape its in....I don't know whether to sigh or cry!!!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

This is the most canned BS e-mail of them all:



> Dear Staff Sergeant Mogg:
> Thank you for contacting my office to express your views on Congressional reauthorization of the State Children's Health Insurance Program (SCHIP). As Congress continues to consider legislation on this issue, I will keep your views in mind.
> I believe that all citizens should become involved in the legislative process by letting their voices be heard, and I appreciate the time and effort that you took to share your thoughts with me. One of the most important aspects of my job is keeping informed about the views of my constituents, and I welcome your comments so that I may continue to represent California to the best of my ability. Should I have the opportunity to consider legislation on this or similar issues, I will keep your views in mind.
> For additional information about my activities in the U.S. Senate, please visit my website, http://boxer.senate.gov. From this site, you can access statements and press releases that I have issued about current events and pending legislation, request copies of legislation and government reports, and receive detailed information about the many services that I am privileged to provide for my constituents. You may also wish to visit http://thomas.loc.gov to track current and past legislation.
> ...


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here's the one I received today (a month after I e-mailed) from the lovely & talented Jon Kyl of Arizona:

"Thank you for contacting me about an increase in the federal excise tax.

As you may know, the Senate passed the Children's Health Insurance Program Reauthorization Act of 2007 (S. 1893) on August 2. Unfortunately, instead of simply reauthorizing and improving the State Children's Health Insurance Program (SCHIP), this bill would expand the program's coverage beyond low-income children to middle class children and even adults. In order to pay for this expansion, this legislation would substantially increase the federal excise tax on tobacco.

I voted against this legislation and, instead, cosponsored the alternative that would have refocused SCHIP to low-income children. This fiscally responsible alternative would hve expanded coverage to 1.3 million low-income children without raising taxes.

The legislation that passed the Senate must now be reconciled with the different version passed by the House of Representatives. The President has said he will veto the bill unless it is scaled back significantly. I will continue to encourage my colleagues to support a SCHIP reauthorization that does not increase taxes.

Please kep in touch.

Sincerely,
Jon Kyl
United States Senator"

I've never voted for this lapdog, but I must say, I like his stance on this bill!

Especially since John McCain ("the other white senator") has not responded to my e-mail at all. I guess he's too busy trying to be our next president, huh?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

smokin5 said:


> Please kep in touch.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Jon Kyl
> United States Senator"


Nice spelling there, Jon.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Nice spelling there, Jon.


Hey, it's not his fault. His secretary only has 3 fingers on her left hand, & she's blind in her right eye. Something about ADA, I dunno......


----------

